# List your iphone apps here



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 8, 2013)

I can only see the Android thread. 

I have an iphone 5 from work. It was jailbroken for a bit but it was killing the battery, but these are the apps I am running that I find useful/like:

Photography:
Instagram
Hipstamatic
Vine - new social video app thingy
Cinemagram - Takes a video, lets you retain some of the video whilst turning the rest into a photo. Can get some funny effects
HDRforFree - Can mess with the ranges in photos to resemble HDR. Bit meh, but if you take a decent enough photo it can be good.

Entertainment:
youtube
spotify
soundcloud

Productivity:
Dropbox
Dolphin Browser (to check when things dont work on Chrome)
Speedtest - Test internet speed
Remote - For apple TV
Translate

Utilities:
Prey (anti theft)
Flashlight (because I still haven't got round to fixing the attic light)

Current:
Facebook
iReddit
Glassboard (social collaboration tool )
yr.no (weather)
Hootsuite (twitter)
AccuWeather (second opinion might give better weather)
Independent (newspaper)
Skype
Google+

Education:
(also known as we are in a restuarant and its getting late, I know you are tired, here's daddys phone)
Disney Princess Sticker Book
Princess Colour Mix
Møgfuglene (I really have no idea what is going on in this one)
My horse - (Amazing game, you own a horse and feed it and fuck it I'm bored of this shit already. It doesn't die however, so this is good - oh shit scrap that. I just killed it. I just checked the app and it asked me to restore an acccount that was level 4 with gems or money or some shit, but the name was weird so I figured it was a mistake and clicked don't restore. I do not recommend this it is confusing.).
Phone4kids - Silly phone game. 
Dino Martin - Spelling with a dinosaur
Quiz Battle - Like a trivial pursuit game you can play against random people or friends. Only in Swedish or Danish I think currently.
Boom! - Fun game.

Work:
Fing - ping sweeper, network scanner
Linkedin
Evernote - I have the full version after I bought macheist
Shodan - Vulnerability Database
Find iphone
iterminal - unix terminal client
zScan Pro - nmap clone
pTerm - Can never have too many terminals
Net utility - ping sweeper, network scanner
Afaria - smart phone client for work
Deep Whois - whois lookup
Headspace - meditation app

Shopping:
TaxiNord - Taxi app for a local firm. Can call a taxi direct to your location or preorder one.
Mobilbilletter - buy bus and train tickets on my phone
Check my trip - place travel info in here. It gets maps and shit.
Scan - QR code scanner.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 8, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> My horse - (Amazing game, you own a horse and feed it and fuck it I'm bored of this shit already. It doesn't die however, so this is good - oh shit scrap that. I just killed it. I just checked the app and it asked me to restore an acccount that was level 4 with gems or money or some shit, but the name was weird so I figured it was a mistake and clicked don't restore. I do not recommend this it is confusing.).




This may be the thread you were looking for:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/apple-ios-list-your-killer-apps-ipad-iphone.288555/


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 8, 2013)

But I don't have an ipad. 
Actually I do have an ipad, it is right in front of me. But I have never used it. It was stolen on day one, and my only input to it is when I get asked, why isn't this working?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 8, 2013)

ok can a mod delete this then. Sorry.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 23, 2013)

lol


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 23, 2013)

I made a fucking effort.

but not to search,


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2013)

lol


----------



## weltweit (Aug 25, 2013)

I have gotten an iPhone 4S from work. At the moment I only installed a work ap, and Google Maps.

Google maps is 80% useful, it seems to get me broadly to where I want to go but:
1. It seems to kill the battery life
2. When it has got me within about half a mile of my destination it sends me off in the wrong direction! What a pain!

I would welcome advice on what free aps I could load, at the mo I am a newbie with little idea!!

And no, I don't want Grinder !!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 25, 2013)

What kind of things you like?

News
Social networking
Productivity
Music
Video
Games

?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 25, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What kind of things you like?
> 
> News
> Social networking
> ...


Thing is, I schedule to do those sorts of things when I am on my work or my home computers.
I can't imagine typing a response to an Urban post on the phone, just take too long for me.

I do get my emails on my phone, so far I only read them, respond once I am back in the office.

I suppose linkedin could go as a shortcut on the browser..


----------

